# I NEED SOME HELP



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

With the recent influx of mill dogs to HRI - 5 just this week - I am an desperate need of more belly bands. Is there anyone who can sew and is willing to donate belly bands for the cause????? 

Or do know anyone who can sew???

Laurie


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I have a couple I could send you Laurie...I will make sure I can find them when I get home and let you know. 
Dawna


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Laurie, 

I'd be glad to sew some, they look very easy...I've never seen one in real life, though. Is there a pattern? Do they have pockets or something?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't sew, but I've been looking for a new belly band supplier and this caught my eye. (The woman who used to make them for me recently passed away.)

Sheri, I've seen a host of them and every single person seems to make them differently. With the Havanese hair, in my opinion, the best ones have a soft flannel lining (suited for all Havs) or are made with satin (great for show coats).

If anyone is interested in sewing some for Laurie (and possible others too) here are some helpful links:

How to sew a dog belly band

Some images that might help you get some ideas on how to make them on your own 

Some tips on a discussion forum


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

More information on sewing your own bands at the bottom of this page.

Editing to add one more link because the long velcro strip is something I have found to be very handy on some of the designs I have: Showpaps Belly Bands These are overpriced, but nicer than a lot of others too. I used to pay $9.99 for two with shipping included.

Hopefully, someone who has some sewing ability will find these links helpful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Kimberly. 

Apparently pattern doesn't really matter specifically; a belly band is simply a long rectangle of fabric with a bit of padding sewn inside. Do the maxi-pads just stick in place, then, instead of also sitting inside a pocket of some sort?

So, what do the foster homes use for the GIRLS for this?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, the pads just stick by their own adhesive.

I don't know if there is a standard recommendation for the girls in foster, and perhaps Laurie can reply to this, but I have used bitch britches (can buy at most pet stores) or a baby diaper with a slit cut for the tail.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, what a clever idea to use a baby diaper for the girls!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, it seems to be fairly easy to sew. So do I basically use e.g. cotton on the outer part and fleece on the inner side and the dog owner will just attach a maxi pad to the inner part as needed or do I sew a pad sandwiched in between the inner and outer layer? Latter would make it hard to wash and reuse them I guess. I am definitely willing to give it a try, if someone tells me appr. measurements...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:doh: Sorry Laurie----I have them here in a pile waiting to mail them out to you! I'm sorry for the delay!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

For those of you interested----I kinda made my own belly band last year?for Laurie along with Kara made her own version as well.

For mine-----I cut a cotton print and a polar fleece rectangle. 5"x21"
I put in a piece of waterproof mattress pad by stitching the 2 short ends down and leaving the sides free. The waterproof pad piece is cut approx. 4 1/2" by 10-12" (this doesn't have to be exact. Then right sides together stitch down both sides and across one end. Turn. I topstitch 1/4 in around all four sides turning under the seam allowance on the open end.I then stitch a free hand zig zag or something through all layers to hold that mattress pad piece in place.

I then use sew on velcro or hook and loop and cut those about 3"-4" long. Sew those on both sides putting that on length-wise for the most size adjustability.

That's it!:thumb:

I just made a batch using flannel instead of fleece. They seem ok. 

Oh by the way-----I use about a 3/8th seam allowance as that is the size of sewing foot.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have used belly bands for the boys & britches for the girls and then have even used baby diapers for both. I have cut a hole where the tail would go and then got the diapers on the "kids" and taped them in place (not to the dog but to the diaper ends). I also have gotten regular doggie diapers from Pets Mart.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie, I like your idea to use waterproof sheet strips! I'll go check out the thrift store and see if they've got any.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have any extra belly bands, but this one dog breeder shared with me an idea on how to make some quick.

Take a man's terry sock and sew some velcro on it to hold it shut, you can still put a maxi pad in them, works good...I saw one.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I made a few for Jackson. I used a flannel print I had already and cut two pieces about 4 X19. The length can vary a little, because different sizes will fit different dogs. If anyone wants to try it, make some to fit your dog. I'm sure Laurie/HRI will make use of various sizes. I sewed three sides wrong side together with a small seam allowance, then I turned it right side out, folded in the open end and sewed it shut. I used 2" wide velcro and sewed that on the ends too. It took about 10 minutes for each one and they have worked fine for Jackson, although we haven't used them much because he's mostly good in the house.
The finished size on mine is 3 1/2" X17 1/2"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

the finished size on mine is 4"x 20" approx. with it being adjustable to 4"x17"

I used Quincy as my model for the tightest size. Quincy is slightly over 10 pounds,but I just figured most rescue havs would be a little larger then Quince.

Sheri-I used a baby waterproof mattress pad,then bought a new one from Walmart. It was around 14.00 I believe...one with a slight kinda fuzz on it,but not puffy. It made lots of them. None of it shows....so I think it is a good idea to kinda look at a thrift store and just bleach it good before use. I used Robbie's old one,as just this Christmas he got out of a crib size bed/mattress.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry I finally disappeared for a bit, SO busy with Madeline.

Julie and Kara donated wonderful belly bands last year, and their directions are the perfect ones to follow - in my opinion.,'
We would use bitches britches for the females, although I have not needed too many of them. But if anyone has them, feel free to send them. 
Madeline may need some at one point as she could go in to heat before I have a chance to have her spayed. 

THANK YOU TO ALL THAT ARE WILLING TO HELP OUR SWEET FOSTER BABIES OUT. If anyone needs my address, PM me. Thanks again!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie--I will do my very best to locate a box and get these mailed out today before work---otherwise it'll be tomorrow at the latest. Ok?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are an angel Julie - whenever you can get them out is fine!! They will be so appreciated by all our new little charges.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, I got some fabric and velcro today. All the pieces are cut and I'm putting them together now. If all goes well, I will send you 13 belly bands on Saturday.

I chose a quilted and padded cotton fabric for the outer layer and a fleece for the inner. This will hopefully be enough padding and I can avoid sewing on an extra pad.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Argh! I thought I could be extra smart and use the super tough adhesive velcro and sew it on. Little did I know that it isn't recommended for fabrics and sewing. I still tried, but it's way to thick and tough for my sewing machine  I intended to keep one of the 14 for Pablo anyway (that's why I promised 13), so this will be his. I doubt that he'll ever actually pee in it, so it probably won't need to be washed.

I will go to the store tomorrow and get the correct velcro.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, that looks real nice and durable, both!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, my vision is blurry, but I am done sewing all 13 bands and will add the sew-on velcros tomorrow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

tHANK YOU MARYAM - you guys are all the greatest!! My little belly band box will be full again!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Humph, I was at a family event yesterday that took way longer than I had expected. I got up earlier this morning to finish sewing on the velcro but didn't finish all 13 until noon. That's when the darn post office closes on Saturdays. Sorry Laurie, will send them out on Monday


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Maryam that was so nice of you!! I never did find the two extras I thought I had at home....I have some old ones....
You did a great job on them too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, that looks great!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maryam,
I too had tried the adhesive backed velcro(daughter picked it up by mistake) and I couldn't use it. It gums up your needle and ugh.....breaks needles etc.

I add the mattress pad piece not for bulk or thickness,but for waterproofing from the pee. I am not sure if Kara made hers waterproof or not. At one time she had found a fabric or had some that she linked that I could see,but it was quite expensive....making way for my mattress pad idea. I know there were several adaptations of the belly bands I looked at on ebay that when it is all said and done,you need to make what you think will work best. That is what is fun about this type of project,kinda "winging" it and coming up with your own!:thumb:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No problem - you guys are the greatest!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, you should receive our box of Carolina-Blue bands on Wednesday. I didn't realize, that I had chosen the NC colors until I packed the bands upeace:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Laurie, we just found some belly bands we bought for the last playdate...we must've forgot to bring them? Weird, but we will definitely remember to bring them this time!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

what are belly bands?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Belly bands are used on boys who cant seem to pee outdoors!! hehe 
You put a sanitary napkin inside it and wrap it around their bellys, be sure to cover their hoo haa and there you go = a belly band 

Maryam - I received your belly bands yesterday - they are adorable!! I loved the way to individually wrapped each one!! Too cute! And - 13 is a good number, it is my son's favorite number and was his baseball number !

Julie - I got your belly bands yesterday too!! You guys are the greatest. 
i love the new black & white material that you used on these - very cute!!!

Thanks so much for stepping up the plate and helping out our fosters!!
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: I'm glad you finally received them. Seems like yesterday was belly band day at your house, LOL.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Glad you received them Laurie! 

The mailman took his sweet time delivering them to you however---darn it! I had hoped for a speedy delivery--but at least they made it.

I am still looking at a pile of fleece ones all cut and ready to be stitched.ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, he was having a little fit because I had two huge petedge packages delivered to the door and your two packages in the mailbox. Hubby is starting to feel like Havs are taking over our world!!! LOL 

You guys are just the best to make these for our rescues!! Although I dont need them for Maddie, there are a few boys in this most recent WI mill, that need a "little help" You are angels!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish - just wanted you to know that I got your package, and so appreciate your donation!!!
:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

do you have a pattern or something that could be followed. i have never seen a belly belt but would love to help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, Kara, or Maryam could probably help you on that. I am lucky that I can sew a button on, none the less, make something! ound:

I am sure someone can pm you with the info.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> For those of you interested----I kinda made my own belly band last year?for Laurie along with Kara made her own version as well.
> 
> For mine-----I cut a cotton print and a polar fleece rectangle. 5"x21"
> I put in a piece of waterproof mattress pad by stitching the 2 short ends down and leaving the sides free. The waterproof pad piece is cut approx. 4 1/2" by 10-12" (this doesn't have to be exact. Then right sides together stitch down both sides and across one end. Turn. I topstitch 1/4 in around all four sides turning under the seam allowance on the open end.I then stitch a free hand zig zag or something through all layers to hold that mattress pad piece in place.
> ...


This is how I do it-----hope it helps! If you have any questions,don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Julie - I knew you would come through :kiss: - Maddie sends you a kiss!


----------

